# Bag?



## DouggieDoug (Apr 23, 2010)

Hey All ...

I'm looking for a bag/case/carrying system with some pretty specific needs ... and I'm hoping you all can help.

I want something that will hold my Kindle, Netbook (10.2"), and Netbook power supply all in one handy package to cart to school.

Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Amazon has quite a few


----------



## DouggieDoug (Apr 23, 2010)

And I have looked through just a couple thousand it seems.  I was wondering if anyone had one that held all that at one time that they liked.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Are you a man or a womam? That could help to point you in the right direction I guess...


----------



## DouggieDoug (Apr 23, 2010)

Sorry about that ... I'm a man .... 


This lack of an "easy to find" bag has been plaguing my thoughts ... I worry about my kindle ... but can't make it through the day without it ...


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Are you looking for soething functional, something dressy, casual...
I have a Targus backpack that I got from Best Buy that has padded compartments for all my stuff. It works great, and it's about the only bag I own that any guy would want to carry....


----------



## DouggieDoug (Apr 23, 2010)

I guess I would say something functional and "business casual"  ... 

I worry about full fledged backpacks because of the size.  A friend of mine just got a targus bag a bestbuy for his ipad, but when I went there and was putting all my stuff in it (Yes, I was that person) It didn't seem right ... 

I don't know ... Maybe I'm being too picky, but ...


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I would suggest a good padded case for your kindle, like a Borsa Bella (she does have some for men) or Waterfield. I would not want it floating around even with a cover in a large bag...for an over all, flight001 has a nice selection of messenger bags:
http://www.flight001.com/shop-for-your-trip/bags/messenger-bags.html


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Any particular price point you're looking for?


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Is security an issue?  Pacsafe makes some secure bags and locks.  Check Zappos.com.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

http://www.sfbags.com/products/muzetto/muzetto.htm


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> http://www.sfbags.com/products/muzetto/muzetto.htm


Awesome bag, Luvmy4 brats!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Isn't that fantastic? I hear Betsy's buying one for her iPad... 

(Well she says she's not, but I don't believe her)

I actually really like it myself and am considering it, just not sure which color, I like the copper, flame and pine.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

How do you choose  They are ALL so cool!  Now I want one!!!!


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

I really like that one for a guy :

http://www.amazon.com/Timbuk2-Classic-Messenger-Bag/dp/B000TGSVQK


----------



## krystalspin (Apr 4, 2010)

I like both of the linked bags above, but if you are (1) a starving student, and/or (2) a minimalist, you might consider this Case Logic
http://www.caselogic.com/7_10_netbook_ipad_attach/product_detail/index.cfm?modelid=126772

With the Kindle in a Mivizu Sleek
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002XYXSDW/ref=tag_nof_ap_edpp

The Sleek adds very little to the bulk of the K2, so it will slide (snap on the outside) next to the bottom side of the netbook, in the indented space if you have a 6-, 9-, or 12-cell battery. Warning, though, do not get the black Sleek unless you plan on also getting a dark skin, as the black interior lining will stain the top/front of your Kindle... the green or purple (or blue, available on eBay for ~$25) have a light gray lining so no problem.

I like the steno- or flip-style Kindle cases because they will sit easel-like for reading without a stand. The Sleek is very rigid (both sides) to protect from flexing or something else in the bag punching in the screen... but not very padded against a drop.

I'm assuming you have a K2.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

A little pricey, but I love this company and this laptop bag (not sure if it's too big, though):

templebags.com










Also this one from robdiamond.net


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Isn't that fantastic? I hear Betsy's buying one for her iPad...
> 
> (Well she says she's not, but I don't believe her)
> 
> ...


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Paula, they're in various sizes..I think the largest fits a 15" laptop. I want the 10" personal size. It's the perfect size for an iPad.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Isn't that fantastic? I hear Betsy's buying one for her iPad...
> 
> (Well she says she's not, but I don't believe her)


I am NOT buying this bag, but it is beautiful....I'm still holding out for one of the bags Ann and I looked at at the craft show.

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I am NOT buying this bag, but it is beautiful....I'm still holding out for one of the bags Ann and I looked at at the craft show.
> 
> Betsy


Oh, I forgot about those... I remember I wanted the green one when I saw the pictures (at least I think those are the ones you're talking about)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yep, that's them....








Betsy


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I think I like that simple little saddle bag better.
Paula ny


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Love the SF bags, think I might splurge for Mothers Day!


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Why are all the bags I love over $200? Why can't I find the PERFECT bag for $19.99 or less?


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Does anyone here have the Muzetto bag?  I'd love to hear your review!


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

GinnyB said:


> Why are all the bags I love over $200? Why can't I find the PERFECT bag for $19.99 or less?


GinnyB,
You and I are in the same boat! I have VERY expensive taste!


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

It's called "champagne taste on a beer budget"  LOL


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

GinnyB said:


> Why are all the bags I love over $200? Why can't I find the PERFECT bag for $19.99 or less?


I know what you mean! I have one that is almost perfect for me though it isn't big enough for DouggieDoug's netbook to fit. It only cost $12.99 on sale at the Van Heusen store at an outlet mall long before I ever thought of buying a Kindle. I have no idea what brand it is. I love the fact that it has a separate cell phone pocket so I don't have to search for my phone. And my Kindle fits in it! See it shyly peeking out the top? (This is like showing baby pictures! ha ha!). The only problem is that with the Kindle in it, I have to remove my sunglasses and hairbrush or it seems overstuffed. It is a little bit too small. If I could get a shoulder bag with a cell phone pocket like this, but a couple of inches larger, it would be perfect for me.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

It's just awful that as I walk through stores that have bags visible, I walk by with eyes searching for the perfect bag saying... Kindle? Blackberry? iPad? 

When hubby walked by me this morning, the Muzetto bags were on the sceen... "You don't need another bag!"

Response: Of COURSE I don't! That doesn't mean I'm not getting another one!


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

Seems like there is a big influx of good options for bags lately.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

GinnyB said:


> It's just awful that as I walk through stores that have bags visible, I walk by with eyes searching for the perfect bag saying... Kindle? Blackberry? iPad?
> 
> When hubby walked by me this morning, the Muzetto bags were on the sceen... "You don't need another bag!"
> 
> Response: Of COURSE I don't! That doesn't mean I'm not getting another one!


Well of course! I have my eyes trained to seek bags......and shoes! LOL Need? Well, that's purely subjective!


----------

